# What do you think is the best cognitive function



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

It's just a vote for which function you really like. People are overcomplicating it. And that's coming from an INTP...


I've always liked Ti, even when I thought it was my tertiary function.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

All of the functions have their purposes and maybe describing one as "best" or "worst" would be a bit biased.

I think ti is a function that I find very interesting and it is up there for me, the way that it analyzes things and has a certain resilience to it. It's really fun to observe, analyze, think of the different possibilities and applying logic. It's pretty fun to use and I wish that mine was more developed.

Te is a neat function too even though I lack it and am terrible with it myself. If this is meant as best function that we ourselves use to any extent, then this part does not apply to me. Kind of it's contrast to te, they both take in the world in different ways bu there is not a right or wrong way for that.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

OHtheNovelty said:


> Si is great.


That's why it's my vote. Many just hates it for all kinds of daft reasons.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

teh best ones : mine
teh baddest ones : urs

))


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

pwowq said:


> That's why it's my vote. Many just hates it for all kinds of daft reasons.


Only a handful of people on this forum know what Si really entails(if they're still around, Idk). It's ironically the most misunderstood function while also being the most common on the whole planet. People are that self aware lmao. Most just follow the MBTI idea of it which is essentially an N type view on their shadow/inferior function plus it's introverted. This is like me telling an NJ what Ni is. Good luck?

It's pretty frustrating. I registered here to find out more about myself and eventually I still had to do it myself. All because MBTI is utter shit btw. Only Jung had any idea what he was talking about. Especially Ni, Si, Ti, Fi. 
Jung was the passion, MBTI(&co) is the cheap money making rip off.

Posts on Si are also very rare and only made by those who took the time and really learned about the functions, realised Si is poorly documented and ask about it. So I never really get to learn new things about myself through others. All I know about it comes from myself. I only returned here because I'm trying to learn about my Tert Ti which always has competent people talking about it throughout the times on his forum.

Ah well. I'll be the Si sage, then.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

I love Ne, the way it can spring forth random unrelated ideas from things, objects, people, words. I'ts wit and wordplay, it's punny jokes, the way it creates new perspectives from old ones, finding multiple ways to look at something you've taken for granted, the hope it provides. Me and Ne re like best buds.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Lord Pixel said:


> I love Ne, the way it can spring forth random unrelated ideas from things, objects, people, words. I'ts wit and wordplay, it's punny jokes, the way it creates new perspectives from old ones, finding multiple ways to look at something you've taken for granted, the hope it provides. Me and Ne re like best buds.


Even though I'm an Ne user, I find that it can be so overwhelming and it stresses me out at times x-x Too many possibilities, with difficulties narrowing things down so that my head wants to explode.
Do you ever experience that?


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

Mammon said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> You don't actually ever see Si tho. I've done a few elaborate posts in the past that dealt with what Si is EXACTLY. What personal (introverted) sensation actually means.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, the process of explaining myself....

Well, your explanation on Si definitely sounds familar to what I've read on it and how I viewed it, albeit more insightful.

As I said, Si IS amazing. Especially when it comes to telling stories in a unique, memorable and intriguing way that makes you want to keep listening what a Si user has felt and gone through. I can never stop listening to them from my mom, uncle and grandfather.

But then I get annoyed by that obsessive attachment to those memories. Especially some that are better off forgotten.

It's a trait I see too often, and I know all functions that their good share of being annoying, even my Se.

But that's just my opinion. Didn't wanna make anyone upset.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

RGB said:


> Even though I'm an Ne user, I find that it can be so overwhelming and it stresses me out at times x-x Too many possibilities, with difficulties narrowing things down so that my head wants to explode.
> Do you ever experience that?


Not really, Ne is mostly a pleasant experience for me. Gets me out my Fi when that goes haywire.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

RGB said:


> Even though I'm an Ne user, I find that it can be so overwhelming and it stresses me out at times x-x Too many possibilities, with difficulties narrowing things down so that my head wants to explode.
> Do you ever experience that?


That's actually my biggest pitfall with inferior Ne. I am so indecisive and overwhelmed by choices. And then I also imagine so vividly the worst case possibilities. Like I which I could imagine pleasant possibilities the way I do unpleasant.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

OHtheNovelty said:


> Hmmm, the process of explaining myself....
> 
> Well, your explanation on Si definitely sounds familar to what I've read on it and how I viewed it, albeit more insightful.
> 
> ...


Obsessive attachment? Care to elaborate? No need if it's invasive tho. Obsessive attachment to what in those memories exactly?


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> That's actually my biggest pitfall with inferior Ne. I am so indecisive and overwhelmed by choices. And then I also imagine so vividly the worst case possibilities. Like I which I could imagine pleasant possibilities the way I do unpleasant.


I see. I find that odd. Generally speaking, Inferior Ne will not consider multiple possibilities so much, but will stick to the familiar, tried and true, etc. more (Si). Ne Doms don't normally feel overwhelmed by Ne, but Aux Ne users have said it quite often. For an INTP it's "analysis paralysis," basically Ti seeking accuracy, Ne exploring possibilities, but then it sees so many possibilities that Ti doesn't know how to accurately narrow things down to an accurate answer. For NPs they are already divergent rather than convergent anyways generally, so there is already a resistance to concluding on one thing, and it causes this push pull of "but what if?" and examining the 1% / grey area. At least, these are my experiences and I have read something vaguely similar in this book.

Edit
I wouldn't mind listening to you elaborate on your experiences more but I don't want for us to derail this too much, feel free to drop into DMs if you feel like it. I'm curious about your experiences with things.


----------



## QtheCool (Mar 16, 2017)

I've noticed here that the biased Fi-Te users voted for their own dominant functions and the Fe-Ti users either don't pick one or try to be objective about why they picked a particular function.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Ti provides a certain independence I really value. But I'm a Ti dom I've got the most familiarity with Ti and I can't imagine what having a different dominant function would be like, so of course I'm gonna say that. Remember these are behavioral preferences so if you're being honest, in most cases you're gonna go with your strongest one. Have said and will say again thghat I'm very glad I have Se aux. It tethers Ti to reality in a way that harnesses it's most useful capabilities.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Mammon said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> You don't actually ever see Si tho. I've done a few elaborate posts in the past that dealt with what Si is EXACTLY. What personal (introverted) sensation actually means.
> 
> ...


This is actually the exact reason I chose Si as my favourite! I know that the way Si will present for each person will differ and depend greatly on their type, where in their stack it is, how well developed they are, their own personal experiences, etc. But I think Si is often greatly misinterpreted as traditional, authoritarian, and close minded and so people dislike it without ever actually understanding how beautiful of a function it truly is. 

For me personally, my Si has curated the most calming, most beautiful, most perfect inner world possible. It's an amalgamation of all the best parts of all the things my Ne has collected my entire life, constantly changing and updating and refreshing itself as I change and grow as a person, and it's the perfect place for me to retreat to and let my Ti-Ne do their thing. It saves the rare bits of songs that are the right colour and texture, and replays them over and over so I can swim through them because it's so rare to find a sound that feels so *right*. Of course it saves my memories and facts and previous experiences and I have a seemingly infinite wealth of information that I can recall if I ever want or need to, but Si is such an abstract and personal function that to call it traditional or boring would be 1. incredibly false, and 2. doing it an incredible amount on injustice. Si is so custom tailored to its user's personal experiences that it will never be the same thing for any two people.

As I've gotten older and learned more about myself and how I work, as much as I love my entire function stack and would never want to be any other type, I definitely think I'd pick Si as the most elegant of the bunch. I just really love a good curation. 

(I know you understand all this, I was just so jazzed seeing someone else appreciating Si for what it is instead of hating it for its false stereotype that I had to chime in.)


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

zanah0dia said:


> This is actually the exact reason I chose Si as my favourite! I know that the way Si will present for each person will differ and depend greatly on their type, where in their stack it is, how well developed they are, their own personal experiences, etc. But I think Si is often greatly misinterpreted as traditional, authoritarian, and close minded and so people dislike it without ever actually understanding how beautiful of a function it truly is.
> 
> For me personally, my Si has curated the most calming, most beautiful, most perfect inner world possible. It's an amalgamation of all the best parts of all the things my Ne has collected my entire life, constantly changing and updating and refreshing itself as I change and grow as a person, and it's the perfect place for me to retreat to and let my Ti-Ne do their thing. It saves the rare bits of songs that are the right colour and texture, and replays them over and over so I can swim through them because it's so rare to find a sound that feels so *right*. Of course it saves my memories and facts and previous experiences and I have a seemingly infinite wealth of information that I can recall if I ever want or need to, but Si is such an abstract and personal function that to call it traditional or boring would be 1. incredibly false, and 2. doing it an incredible amount on injustice. Si is so custom tailored to its user's personal experiences that it will never be the same thing for any two people.
> 
> ...


That was a nice read  Thank you haha. 

If I really think about it... traditional. What is that? I have no idea. Nor do I care for it. The ones using stereotypes on ANY type as arguments are often teens and young adults who just want to feel unique and special. It's starbucks shit culture. It's just spam, really. Ignore. Which does make it annoying trying to look for new valuable yummy data tho. Which is a shame.

It's true. To take personality types that literal defeats its original purpose. Personality types are an indicator, not an end all, kill all thing lol. SIXTEEN FLIES IN ONE SWING!! Nah, not quite. Each type has countless different configurations in every other person.

But people are very short sighted overall. It's why the world is how it is.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I do have a huge bias towards my own functions. I tend to like my inferior functions the best.


----------



## InkMyUmbrella (May 23, 2017)

All of them are important, depending on the person's goals.


----------



## CowardlyPal (Jul 9, 2018)

Extroverted Intuition. 10/10.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

my personal favorites are Si and Te


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

I think/FEEL (whatever you wanna call it) that Cognitive Functions have neutral value. The cognitive functions are concepts that organize observable psychological attitudes in people. Each function does what it does. Each function does something other functions can't do. There is no good or bad function. The utility of each function will depend on the context. There is no value implied in a function itself.

And don't forget that each function is just a predisposition to organize cognition is a particular way. The contents, concepts and pre learned material shaping the individual cognition will produce unique perceptions and judgements in each individual. So, in our real life we don't deal with pure functions. We deal with people.
At the end of the day it will be more a question of, wich judgements and perceptions are better to you. And the judgements and perceptions do nor belong to functions, but to people instead.

I think the only reason why someone would ask such a question would be that the author of the question has Feeling as an inferior function. Understandably, Feeling in the inferior position makes it hard to judge the value of something. (there could be other reasons, but this doesn't surprise me)
Personally I think/FEEL that *a discussion about wich function is better serves no purpose besides spreading more misconceptions and feeding an illusion of superiority into the Ego's of the people that use the function that gets more votes. *

:facepalm:


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

It's like asking which tool is the best one to use for all activities. No function is best used in everything. It depends on what you'd use it for. I mean hammer is a great and versatile tool, but it's better to use a fork or chopsticks to eat noodle.

Pff..I bet in the end, this would yet again end up with people voting for their own primary function.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

_Jung turns in his grave._


----------

